# صور السيد المسيح



## دودي الاردن (4 مايو 2005)

يا ابانا لست ادري كيف كان عمري يمضي دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي


----------



## النوراني (1 يوليو 2005)

*تسأول*

اولا انا مسلم 
واحب الحوار الهادف الذي يوصلنا الى الحقيقه لا الى الجدال العقيم
كيف يكون لله ولد وهو الرب العظيم المنزه عن التشبه بخلقه
ويكفي هذا القول على انه غير حقيقييا
 ابانا لست ادري كيف كان عمري يمضي دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي 
اذا كان ابن الله يقول هذا القول لابيه  بمعنى انه لم يكن يعرف ان ابيه هو الله(تعالى الله)
وكيف يعبد الابن اباه ويخاف منه والوارد عن السيد المسح عليه الصلاة والسلام
انه كان دائم الخوف من الله والعباده الشديده له
غير هذا ان المسيح كان يأكل الطعام  ومن يأكل الطعام لابد له ان يحمل القاذورات في بطنه 
فكيف يمكن ان يكون ابن الله على قول طائفه منكم او الله على قول طائفه اخرى 
ياكل الطعام كي يبقى على الحياه  ومن ثم يعتريه ما يعتري البشر (تعالى الله عن هذا علوا كبيرا)


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2005)

اخي النوراني

سؤالك هذا يدل على جهلك بالموضوع.. فهذه ترنيمة موجه من انسان خاطئ الى الله و يطلق عليه صفة الاب الحنون كمجرد صفة تقريب و لا لها علاقة بالمسيح و الاقانيم
اتمنى تكون فهمت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادي (13 يوليو 2005)

*مرحبا بك يا دودي الحبيب الغالي*

الجمال الحقيقي هو ان يكون الله ابا سماويا والجمال الحقيقي فعلا هو ان يكون المسيح ابا روحيا مع انه رسول 
وراعي صالح ونور للعالم اجمع كما ذكر هذا بنفسـه تشبيه جميل في بحر العطف والمحبة والحنان والأبوه 
هذا الله هو الأله الحقيقي الذي لا ينفصل ابدا عن مخلوقاته واما المسيح فهو رحمته الكبيره للعالم اجمع 
بلا استثناء لأحد


شكرا لك اخ دودي على صورة المسيح 

الجميله والمعبره في نفس الوقت

اخوك

فادي


----------



## مسلم والحمدلله (7 أغسطس 2005)

وزعموا انهم قتلوا المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول اللّه , تقول الاية : (وقولهم انا قتلنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول اللّه ...) ولعل هؤلاء كانوا ياتون بعبارة رسول اللّه استهزاءونكاية , وقد كذبوا بدعواهم هذه في قتل المسيح , فهم لم يقتلوه ولم يصلبوه , بل صلبوا شخصا شبيها بعيسى المسيح (ع ), والى هذه الواقعة تشير الاية بقولها: (وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ...) واكـدت الايـة ان الذين اختلفوا في امر المسيح (ع ) كانوا - هم انفسهم - في شك من امرهم , فلم يـكن احدهم يؤمن ويعتقد بما يقول , بل كانوا يتبعون الاوهام والظن , تقول الاية : (وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم الا اتباع الظن ...).


----------



## المحترف (8 أغسطس 2005)

لا تعليق يذكر


----------



## myriam (13 أغسطس 2005)

*
سلام المسيح،


اخي النوراني: مع كل احترامي وتقديري لك ولكن كل ما ارغب بكتابته هو ملخص لمفهوم المسيحية.


نحن كمسيحيين نؤمن بالله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس. 

انتم المسلمون تقولون "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"، ونحن المسيحيين نقول باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين" اي ان الاب والابن والروح القدس هم اله واحد، فالمسيح لم يعلمنا ان نقول باسماء الاب والابن والروح القدس، فالسيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه: فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس (متى 19:28) ولم يقل باسماء ............. اي انهم الثلاثة واحد، فعندما ننطق بكلمة الله من افواهنا فنحن نقصد الله الاب والله الابن والله الروح القدس. 

ومن جهة أخرى في حادثة المعمودية "راجع انجيل متى" نرى الابن اي السيد المسيح يعمد داخل الماء، والروح القدس يحل عليه بشكل حمامة، وصوت الاب من السماء يقول "هذا هو ابني الحبيبالذي به سررت" (متى 17:3)، اي ان الثلاث اقنايم ذكرت في هذه الحادثة. 


اما بالنسبة لكوننا نحن من قد صلبنا السيد المسيح فنعم نحنا صلبناه في الماضي وما زلنا نصلبه كل يوم بخطايانا. ولكن الله اعطانا نعمة مجانية وهي التوبة فان بعودتنا الى ربنا والى الاحضان السماوية فنحن سننال الخلاص والحياة الابدية. فقد تجسد السيد المسيح وولد من العذراء مريم الكلية الطهارة والقداسة على الارض واهين ومات وصلب وقام في اليوم الثالث لكي يخلصنا من الخطيئة الاصلية ولكي يصالحنا مع ابيه السماوي. ولكي يعلمنا كيف نسامح ونضحي من اجل بعضنا البعض، وكيف نحب بعضنا بعضا، فقد قال السيد المسيح: هذه هي وصيتي ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما احببتكم، ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه" (يوحنا 12:15)، ايماننا المسيحي يحثنا بوضع المحبة والايمان والرجاء في مقدمة حياتنا المسيحية وهذا ما ذكره بولس الرسول في رسالته الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس.   


من الصعب عليك اخي فهم الديانه المسيحية وحتى لو استمريت بالحديث والكتابة من اليوم وحتى اخر يوم في حياتي، الا اذا تعمقت بدراستها بمحبة وقناعة. 



برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## ناريدين (17 أغسطس 2005)

السلام عليكم

اختي مريام اريد ان اصحح لك مفهوما غلط اذا سمحتي  نحن عندما نقول   " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " اننا بذلك نقصد الله و لكن ليس ب 3 اقانيم مثلكم ...فهذه الاسماء ( الرحمن , الرحيم ) هي احد اسماء الله الحسنى التي تبلغ 99 اسما ...... اما بالنسبه اليكم فانكم تعبدون الله بشكل ثلاث اقانيم و هذا الذي لم افهمه حتى الان .....فكيه تقولين ان هذه الصور الثلاث هي للاه واحد اذا انا افهم منك انه الله الخاق واحد و المسيح  عليه الصلاة و السلام واحد و الروح القدس واحد؟؟؟ اذا افهميني ,اذا كان المسيح اله اذا هو الذي خلقني و خلقك و جميع الناس و اكيد هو من خلق الكون و هو من يتصرف فيه ...اذا هو من يتحكم في الكون....برايك عندما مات 3 ايام قبل ان يقوم  ( كما تقولون )من كان يتحكم بالكون طيله 3 ايام ؟؟؟ ثم ان كان اله فلماذا كان يصلي ؟؟؟ و برايك هل اللاه يموت ؟؟؟؟ و ان كان ابن الله  ( بمعنى انه ربا  او الاه )  فكيف يسمح الله بان يهان ابنه  الوحيد و ان ان يبزق الناس في وجهه و ياذونه؟؟؟؟ ( هذا اذا كان ابنه ) وبرايك اذا كنت الابنه الوحيده لوالدك هل سيسمح بالتخلي عنك و بفقدانك و ان يضحي بك في سبيل تحمل اخطاء غيرك ؟؟؟  فما بالك بالرب عزوجل !!!! اظن ان هذا ليس عادلا الا ترين انه  في هذه الحاله من المفروض ان يكون ادم  عليه الصلاه و السلام هو من يتحمل اخطاءنا لانه اكل من الشجره و جعلنا بفعلته نخطئ ؟؟؟؟....... عزيزتي نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد احد لم يلد و لم يولد فلا يجوز تشبهه بالخلق لانو خالقنا ...و المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام هو نبي من انبياء الله تعالى كمحمد عليه الصلاة و السلام تماما اما الروح القدس في ديننا  هو الملك جبرائيل علي السلام الذي نزل على جميع الانبياء و المرسلين ...... ان المسيح ليس اله و انما هو عبد الله ...الله خلق لنا عقلا لنفكر به فلماذا لا نستغله ...كيف يهان الرب ويعذب ويقتل ؟؟؟في هذه الحاله عليكم بعباده اليهود الذين اهانوه و هزموه فمادامو  فعلو ذلك فلماذا لا تعبدونهم ؟؟؟؟؟  وان كان هذا صحيحا ساكون انا اول من يعبد اليهود لانهم هزمو الرب !!!عفوا انا لا ااريد اهانتك و لكنني اتكلم من ناحيه المنطق فهناك اسئله لا تملك اجوبه ......ارايتي نحن نحب المسيح فنحن لم نهنه و هو  رفع قبل ان يصل اليهود  اليه و بعث الله  انسان يشبهه ... ان الله تعالى قد حماه فلماذا تصرون على موته ....... اسفه على الاطاله و لكن اريد ان ان اقول ايضا ان هذا الموقع رائع و الله يخلي من يشرف عليه لانه يسمح لنا بالمناقشه السلميه مع اخواننا المسيحيين و اسفه مره تانيه على التاخير و يعطيكن الف عافيه


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

الرجاء التمسك بالموضوع و عدم الخروج عنه فالذي يريد ان يناقش يفتح موضوع خاص و يناقش فيه و لا يفسد الموضوع الحالي بمداخلة قد تفقد الموضوع معناه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أثانسيوس (27 أغسطس 2005)

*جورج*

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## ميمي123 (25 سبتمبر 2005)

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس اله واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد امين
اطلب من كل الاعضاء بمحبة الله الواحد
ان لاندخل المواضيع ببعضها
وارجو من الادارة نافذة في المنتدى تسمى حوار الاديان
وليبارك الله حياتكم


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

_الصورة رائعة من غير كلام طبعا

بدون تعليق 

شكرا ليك_


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

*صور حلوة فعلا*


----------



## salahnoori (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*هلا*

*فى منتدى اسمه حوار الاديــــان ممكن تدخل وتتكلم فيه انما هنا منتدى الصور*

*+++++++++++ الادارة +++++++++++*


----------



## hawazen (29 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الاب و البن و الروح القدس ابتدئ
شكرا كتير


----------



## سامر الراهب (13 أكتوبر 2006)

========= السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي في منتدى  الكنيسة العربية=====

اكتب موضوعي هذا ردا على الاخ النوراني واقوله له صحيح القران قال وما قتلوه وما صلبوه لكن شبه لهم اهذه حجتك من القران انا معك ===  يعني القران يقول بان المسيح لم يصلب ولم يمت اذا كان هذا ماتقصده فانت بهذا تكذب القران === لان القران ايضا قال == اذ تكلم المسيح في المهد وقال ( سلام عليا يوم اولد ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا) هنا يعترف القران بان المسيح قد مات وايضا اية  ثانيا تقول ( اني لمتوفيك ورافعك الي) هل تلاحظ التناقض الموجود في القران هنا يذكر اية واحدا بانه لم يمت وفي نفس القران يوجد ايتان تذكر المسيح بانه قد مات == اما بالنسبة لكونه ابن الله == ليس السيد المسيح ابن الله فقط بل كلنا اولاد الله ولكن اولاد الله بالجوهر وليس كما تظنون بالجسد حاشا لله والدليل على كلامي عندما علمنا الصلاة السيد المسيح قال  عندما تصلون قولوا  ( ابانا الذي في السموات والخ) ولم يقل ابي الذي في السموات فنحن وكما قلت لك اخي العزيز اولاد الله بالجوهر واذا لاتعرف معني كلمة جوهر فانا اقول لك مامعناها معناها اولاد الله بالروح  كما ذكر قرانكم عن السيد المسيح ( انما المسيح كلمة الله وروح منه القاها في مريم) فارجو ان تفهم كلامي اخي العزيز واما بالنسبه للثالوث فهذا امر يطول شرحه لانك لن تفهم ابدا مامعنى الثالوث المقدس ابدا

ارجو ان تقبل جوابي براحبة صدر ( اخوك سااااااااااااامر الرااااااااااااهب):smil12:


----------



## مينا33 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي جدا علي الترنيمة دي


----------



## مينا33 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## demyana (20 أكتوبر 2006)

أدلة من حياة يسوع المسيح
أولاً: شخصيته الأخلاقية ذات القيم تزامنت مع إدعاءاته. أنه فريد ومتميز مثل الله. لقد كان المسيح بدون خطية وكان المسيح قادراً على مواجهة جميع أعداءه والرد على أسئلتهم "من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 46)

قرأنا عن تجربة يسوع المسيح في البريّة ولكننا لم نسمع أبداً منه إعترافاً عن إثم إرتكبه بالرغم من أنه طلب من أتباعه أن يعملوا ذلك أي أن يطلبوا غفراناً لخطاياهم.

إنه لأمر مذهل عدم وجود أي إحساس بالخطية عند المسيح "القريب من الله " فكلما إقترب الشخص من الله أدرك كم هو فاشل وخاطيء وهذا صحيح بالنسبة لأعظم الروحانيين والقديسين ولكن ليس بالنسبة للمسيح.

حتى أن يوحنا وبولس وبطرس الذين يعلمون شمولية الخطية قالوا أن المسيح بلا خطية أو إثم "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر" (1بطرس 2: 22).

وحتى بيلاطس الذي لم يكن صديقاً للمسيح تسائل قائلاً:"و أي شر عمل؟"
والقائد الروماني الذي شهد موت المسيح على الصليب والجنود الذين كانوا معه قالوا:"حقاً كان هذا إبن الله"(متى 27: 54)

ثانياً: المسيح بين سلطانه على الطبيعة التي لا يستطيع إلا الله وحده التحكم بها. إستطاع يسوع أن يهدأ العاصفة بكلمة واحدة. "فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا. فإن الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه" (مرقس 4: 41).

أطعم المسيح 5.000 شخص في معجزة السمكتين والخمس خبزات. وأعاد للأرملة إبنها الوحيد بإقامته من بين الأموات، وأعاد الفتاة أيضاً من الموت إلى حضن أباها المنهار. والعظيم في هذا الأمر أنه حتى أعداء المسيح لا ينكرون حدوث هذه المعجزات مع العلم أنهم حاولوا قتله وقالوا: "إن تركناه هكذا يؤمن الجميع به فيأتي الرومانيون ويأخذون موضعنا وأمتنا" (يوحنا 11: 48).

ثالثاً: أظهر يسوع قوة الخالق وسلطانه على الأمراض و المرضى. 
حيث جعل الكسيح يمشي والأصم يتكلم والأعمى يبصر و معظم آيات الشفاء كانت لأمراض خلقية وليست عرضية مثل تلك التي نجدها في يوحنا 9 والتي تتحدث عن الرجل الأعمى منذ ولادته. لقد كان هذا الرجل مذهولاً فعلاً ويقول أن كل ما يعرفه هو أنه كان أعمى و الآن أبصر. لقد كان يسوع الإله الشافي الذي يفتح عيون العمي (يوحنا 9: 25 – 32).

رابعاً: الدليل الرائع الذي يثبت صحة إدعاء المسيح الألوهية هي قيامته من بين الأموات. تنبأ يسوع خمس مرات بموته و تنبأ أيضاً كيف أنه سيموت و يقوم من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وأنه سوف يظهر لتلاميذه. بالتأكيد فإن هذا يعد أعظم دليل على أن يسوع المسيح هو الله.

جميع أصدقاء يسوع وأتباعه وحتى أعداءه شهدوا على قيامته من بين الأموات ليكون ذلك كأساس لإيمانهم. لقد كتب بولس أعظم الرسل وشهد عن ذلك ولو لم يقم يسوع من الموت لكان لا معنى لإيماننا (1كورنثوس 15: 14) بنى بولس الرسول كل المسيحية على قيامة المسيح الجسدية من الموت، وهذا أعظم حدث في التاريخ.
وبما أن المسيح قد قام فعلاً من الموت فنحن بالتأكيد نعلم بثقة وإيمان أن الله فعلاً موجود ولذا يمكننا أن نتعرف عليه وعلى شخصه وعلى كيفية التواصل معه.

إن لم يكن المسيح قام من بين الأموات فإن المسيحية لن تكون إلا قطعة أثرية في متحف و ليس أكثر من ذلك. فلن تستمر ولن يكون لها أهداف ولا تمت للواقع بصلة. قد تكون المسيحية عبارة عن أفكار جميلة مليئة بالأمل ولكن لن يكون لدى أحد غيرة عليها؛ لن يكون هناك شهداء يطعمون للأسود ولا مبشرون يهبون حياتهم ويضحون بها في سبيل نشر كلمة الله للآخرين.

لقد كانت الهجمات على المسيحية من قبل أعدائها تتركز على القيامة لأنه من الواضح أن هذا الحدث هو جوهر المسيحية. فمثلاً كانت هناك هجمة في بداية الثلاثينات من قبل محام بريطاني شاب كان مقتنعاً بأن القيامة ليست إلا كذبة ووهم ولأنها كانت حجر الأساس للمسيحية قرر أن يبحث فيها ويثبت زيفها.

وكمحامي إبتدأ عملية البحث باحثاً عن أدلة تدحض القيامة و بينما كان فرانك موريون يقوم بأبحاثه حدث شيء جدير بالإهتمام فالقضية لم تكن بالسهولة التي كان يتوقعها. والنتيجة كانت الفصل الأول من كتاب "من دحرج الحجر" و الذي يقول فيه كيف أنه فحص الأدلة وإقنتع بحقيقة قيامة المسيح على عكس ما كان يريد فالقيامة حدثت فعلاً وليست مجرد نظرية. 

موت المسيح
لقد كان موت المسيح على الصليب أمام جميع الناس حيث أعدم أمام الناس لأن السلطات قالت أنه يكفر بالله.ولكن يسوع قال أن سبب صلبه هو ليدفع ثمن آثامنا وخطايانا ،دقت المسامير في يديه ورجليه وعلق ليموت على الصليب وطعن بخنجر ليتأكدوا من موته. ثم لف جسد المسيح بكتان مغمور بالعطور والتوابل و وضع جسده في قبر حجري و سُدّ باب القبر بحجر يزن 1.5 – 2 طن. ولأن يسوع كان قد قال أنه سوف يقوم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وموته على الصليب وضع حرس من الجيوش الرومانية على باب القبر وختم القبر بختم روماني رسمي ليجعله ممتلكات للسلطة.

بالرغم من كل هذا إختفى جسد يسوع من القبر وبقي الكتّان على شكل الجسد لكنه كان فارغاً و كان الحجر قد دحرج على مسافة من القبر.

هل كانت قيامة المسيح مجرد قصة؟
فسر الناس ذلك بأن ما حدث هو أن التلاميذ سرقوا جثة يسوع (متى 28: 11 – 15) لدينا سجلات عن ردة فعل الحكام والقادة عندما علموا بإختفاء جسد يسوع فقد قدموا المال للحراس وأخبروهم أن يدّعوا أن التلاميذ قد سرقوا جسد يسوع فيما هم نيام ،هذه القصة كانت كاذبة حتى أن متّى البشير لم يضيع وقته في إنكارها لأنها كذبة واضحة جداً.

فتخيل نفسك أمام قاضي في المحكمة تقول بأن جارك قد دخل منزلك وسرق جهاز التلفاز وأنت نائم فإن جميع من في المحكمة سوف يضحكون عليك.

إضافة إلى ذلك نحن نواجه إستحالة نفسية وأخلاقية هنا، إن سرقة جسد المسيح ليست من صفات التلاميذ وليس مما عرفناه عنهم .إن هذا يعني إرتكاب جرائم متعددة من الأكاذيب والخداع ومن غير المعقول أن يكون بعض التلاميذ قد تآمروا لسرقة جسد المسيح.

واجه كل واحد من التلاميذ نوعاً من أنواع التعذيب و البعض قد إستشهد لتصريحهم بمعتقداتهم وعدم إنكارهم لحقيقة القيامة. وبالتأكيد ما كانوا ليضحوا بحياتهم من أجل شيء غير حقيقي فلن يموتوا من أجل كذبة، إن كان التلاميذ حقيقة قد أخذوا جسد المسيح أو أن المسيح ما زال ميتاً لواجهنا صعوبة وهي تفسير ظهورة بعد صلبه وموته على الصليب.

فرضية أخرى: إن السلطات الرومانية واليهودية أخذت جسد المسيح ،ولكن لماذ؟ ما الهدف؟ فقد وضعوا حراس على باب القبر فلماذا سيخفون الجسد؟ وماذا عن الصمت الذي حلّ على السلطات عندما علموا أن الجسد قد إختفى؟ وماذا عن مواجهتهم ومقاومتهم التبشير بقيامة المسيح في أورشليم. لقد حاول القادة كل ما بوسعهم ليمنعوا إنتشار خبر قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات وقبضوا على بطرس وعلى يوحنا وصدوهم في محاولة لإغلاق أفواههم.

ولكن كان هناك حل صغير للمشكلة (إذا كانوا هم من أخذ جسد المسيح) وهو رمي الجسد في شوارع أورشليم وحينئذ تنتهي المسيحية لكن هذا لم يحدث لأنهم لم يسرقوا الجسد فالمسيح قد قام.

هناك نظرية أخرى مشهورة أن النساء أخفقوا وتاهوا عن القبر في عتمة الصباح وذهبوا إلى قبر آخر. هذه النظرية تسقط مثل سابقاتها فإن كان النساء قد أخطأن فهل من الممكن أن يخطأ أيضاً الكهنة والأعداء ويذهبوا أيضاً إلى نفس القبر الخطأ ويجدونه فارغاً أو حتى بطرس ويوحنا هل يمكن أن يكونا قد إرتكبا نفس الخطأ!! بالتأكيد فإن يوسف الرامي مالك القبر كان ليحل المشكلة ويجب أن نتذكر أنه كان مدفناً خاصاً وليس عاماً. ولم يكن هناك قبر قريب من ذلك القبر حتى يخطأ الناس بالذهاب إليه.

نظرية الأغماء 
تقول هذه النظرية أن المسيح لم يمت فعلاً على الصليب بل أغمي عليه فقط من جراء التعب والألم ومن الدم الذي فقده وعندما وضع في مكان بارد مثل القبر صحا وإسترد وعيه وظهر للتلاميذ بعد خروجه من القبر، وقد ظهرت هذه النظرية في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر. 

دعونا نفترض لوهلة أنها صحيحة وأن المسيح قد دفن حياً من دون طعام أو شراب أو أي نوع من العناية فكيف سيكون قادراً بعدها أن يدحرج الحجر الثقيل ويعبر بجانب الحرس ويمشي لأميال وقدماه مدقوقة بالمسامير!!

إن النظرية الوحيدة التي تفسر القبر الفارغ هي قيامة المسيح الفعلية من بين الأموات.

ما الذي يعرضه يسوع المسيح عليك:
يسوع المسيح قد قام من الموت وأثبت أنه هو الله وهو حي اليوم بالتأكيد. وهو مستعد لأن يكون أكثر من معبود فهو يريد أن يدخل إلى حياتك. 
قال يسوع: "هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع، إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه." (رؤيا 3: 20)

قال يسوع: "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (يوحنا 10:10)

ولأن يسوع المسيح مات على الصليب ليحمل عنا كل آثامنا فهو يعرض عليك المغفرة والقبول لتكون على علاقة حقيقية معه الآن.

يمكنك أن تدعو يسوع إلى حياتك الآن. يمكنك أن تردد العبارات التالية: "يسوع، شكراً لك لأنك مت على الصليب بدلاً عني لتمحو خطاياي، أطلب منك أن تسامحني وأن تدخل حياتي الآن. شكراً لأنك منحتني هذه العلاقة معك
برعاية الله


----------



## النوراني (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام من اله للمؤمننين
يا اهل الكتاب 
صراحة شاكر لكم الردود الجميله التي تحمل كل الادب  وهذا كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى (ولتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين امنو الذين قالو انا نصارى ذلك بان فيهم قسيسين ورهبان وانهم لا يستكبرون)
انا لي تقريبا سنه منذ كتبت ردي  ولكن ما رد علي احد حينها ولكن تفاجئت اليوم بالردود 
اولا نحن لا نريد الا اتباع الحق 
لكي ننجو بانفسنا من مصيدة الشيطان  الذي توعد بني ادم 
ايها النصارى  ان الله  واحد احد فرد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
فلذلك الله جل في علاه  يغضب اشد الغضب من قول ان الله اتخذ ولدا 
او ان هناك اقانيم ثلاثه وماهو الا اله واحد
فالوح القدس هو حبريل عبد من عبيد الله 
وعيسى عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ايضا عبد من عبيد الله وروحه وكلمته اقاها على السيده مريم
ولكن عيسى قال في مواضع كثيره من الانجيل انه عبد الله 
 وللنقاش بقيه*


----------



## دودي الاردن (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليه*

انا نفسي اعرف المسلمين ليه بيجو هون :beee:


----------



## Kiril (12 نوفمبر 2006)

عاوز اشترك في الحوارات الدينيه


----------



## ramyspider2005 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح*

الي كل أخوتي المسلمين أني أعرف كم تحملون من أخلاق وتحبون أن تكونون علي دراية بالأمور وهذا ما تفعلة المسيحية وسوف أحدثك عن السيد المسيح وسوف أكلمك بايجاز عن محاور أساسية لأني لو تكلمت عن السيد المسيح سوف يملي كلامي كتب غير اني أقل أنسان أسنطيع أن أتحدث عنه والرب يعني لكي تفهموا. أولا من هو ؟ هو السيد الرب المخلص والفادي يسوح المسيح الناصري ابن الله الحي القدوس المثلث الأقانيم
ثانيا: أنا كتبت سابقا عن الرب يسوع المسيح ولكي تعرفه من هو يجب أن أتحدث في كل كلمة بداية من هو السيد الرب الي مثلث الأقانيم.
1 -  هو السيد الرب :
طبعا عارفين أن أدم وحواء لما أخطئوا وكلو من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر طردهم الرب خارج الجنة ومن هني سوف نتأمل فيما حدث أخي العزيز لو أنسان جه وغلط فيك أوي لدرجة أنك زعلت أوي منه لكن أنتي بتحبة ومش عايزه يبعد عنك هتعمل ايه ؟ بكل بساطة هتغفرله لأنك بتحبه يعني هتقولة أنا سامحتك . تعالي بقي نشوف أدم وحواء لما غلطوا وعصوا كلام الرب نشوف ايه الي هيحصل . في الأول لما أخطيء أدم وحواء أخطئوا في الله ملك الملوك الخالق تخيل شكل الخطية ديه هتبقي كبيرة أوي وطبعا عرفين ان الله غير محدود وطبعا الخطية الي عملها أدم وحواء هتبقي غير محدودة وعلشان كدة مينفعش حد يغفر خطيتهم الا ولازم يكون غير محدود صح وديه أول حاجة

2-المخلص والفادي يسوع المسيح الناصري:
قبل ما أدخل في تفسير هذه الكلمات من حياة الرب يسوع المسيح هنتكلم في حاجة مهمة وهي أن  المغفرة لا تتم الا ببزل دم واحنا عرفين ان عقوبة أدم وحواء علي عصيان كلام الله هي الموت ولذلك يجب أن يموت بدال منهم شخص بس في حاجة أحنا قولنا أن الخطية غير محدودة علشان كده لازم يكون الشخص الي هيموت غير محدود وطبعا مفيش شخص غير محدود أحنا بشر حتي الأنبياء محدودين وكده أتفقني علي حجتين علشان يحصل خلاص أو مغفرة لازم يكون فيه حجتين الأولي شخص يموت بدلهم والتانية يكون غير محدود وطبعا الله غير محدود وهكذا حصل الفداء أتحاد الأب السماوي مع الروح القدس مع الأبن أتحاد بدون أختلاط أو مزج متمثلا في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح .
سوف أكمل لكم فيما بعد وان أردتم أي شيء من حوار سوف أكلمكم في ما أعرفه فكروا في ماذا يوجد بعد هذه الحياة فكروا في ربنا ياحبيبي ده حنين مش جبار ذي ما بتقولو عندكم وطبعا انتم عارفين لما حزفتم أسماء من اسماء الله الحسني وده أيسط مثال أنكم مش عايزين تفكروا ربنا يا حبيبي عايزكم تفكروا ربنا ادانا الحرية علشان نعرفة ونعيش معاة كيف يكون منتقم أو جبار أو غيرها من الأسماء الي تغنيتو بها فكروا حبيبي وطبعا أنا مش هفيدكم بحاجة دوروا وأسألو قبل ما ييجي اليوم الي هتلاقي بنفسك الحقيقة وساعتها مفيش ندم حياتك غالية أوي عند ربنا أهتم بيها.


----------



## george131 (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صور السيد المسيح*

الي كل مسلم ومسلمه قبا ماتتكلم عنا روح شوف كتاي\بكم كله غلط فغلط وكل كان مصلحه 
وهاسهلهالك خالص يا نوراني ويامسلم والحمد لله 
لو كتبتوا موقع ابونا زكريا هايخليه تبقي مسيحي وتكره الاسلام من اول حلقه 
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## george131 (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صور السيد المسيح*

الي ناريدين هاقول حاجه غلط صغيره
اسماء الله الحسني مش بتيجي الوقت ليه في التليفيزون
انا اقولك علشان ابونا زكريا علق عليها نص ساعه بس والوقت لم تزكر ولا هاتزكر


----------

